# Verdammt wenig FPS



## pochy (22. April 2007)

vorweg wenn es das falsche unterforum is bitte verschieben danke

als ich habe das problem das ich finde ich hab zu wenig fps bei spielen
woflenstein ET 0 - 7fps (alles was geht runtergeschraubt)
F.E.A.R. 10 - 20 fps (alles was geht runtergeschraubt)
css läuft dagen flüssig

Computer	
Betriebssystem	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 2
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

Motherboard	
CPU Typ	DualCore Intel Pentium D 830, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
Motherboard Name	Unbekannt
Motherboard Chipsatz	Intel Lakeport i945P
Arbeitsspeicher	2048 MB  (DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Typ	Award (10/07/05)

Anzeige	
Grafikkarte	NVIDIA GeForce 6700 XL  (128 MB)

Multimedia	
Soundkarte	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]

meien frage ist jetzt woran liegt das das ich bei denn meiste spielen zu wenig fps habe.


----------



## multimolti (22. April 2007)

hmm, also deine Hardware sollte reichen, wenigstens für Wolfenstein.

könnte nur sein, das dein Grafiktreiber nicht OK ist, vielleicht solltest du den mal updaten. Aber dann sollte CSS auch nicht laufen


----------



## pochy (22. April 2007)

Also der Treiber is der neuste, daran sollte es nicht unbedingt liegen.


----------



## chmee (22. April 2007)

Hast Du mal irgendwelche Benchmarks laufen lassen ? 
Gib doch mal in der Eingabeaufforderung DXDiag ein, und schau mal bei Anzeige,
ob da alles beschleunigt wird..

Fehlt uU das Stromkabel, das direkt an die GraKa kommt ?

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Wolfenstein ist ein OpenGL-Spiel, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Dann auch mal nen OpenGL-Benchmark laufen lassen. So wie ich gelesen habe F.E.A.R. auch ! Dann mal schauen, ob Du in den Spielen OpenGL-Hardware anschalten kannst.


----------



## pochy (23. April 2007)

Ne also der Stecker is drin.
Bei dem DXtest ist alles Aktiviert.
Das Ergebmis von dem OpenGL ist hier.http://jafa.kilu2.de/uploads/results.htm


----------



## chmee (23. April 2007)

Ob Deine Werte gut sind, kann ich nicht sagen. Vergleichswerte im Netz suchen.

Stop. Ich werd ihn auch mal laufen lassen.

mfg chmee

*EDIT**
1024x768 @ 16bit

Scene 1 Ich 556 - Du 363
Scene 5 Ich 374 - Du 301
Scene 8 Ich 394 - Du 199
Scene 11 Ich 455 - Du 349

Den Werten nach ist Dein System lahmer als mein AthlonXP2800+ mit 9800 und 1GB.


----------



## pochy (23. April 2007)

Hmm warum das? Könntes an den Temperaturen liegen:
System 65°C
CPU 54°C
GPU 63°C
Die Werte sind jetzt aus nochmallast hab nur musik an und brennen was, aber die werte sind eigtl immer so wenn ich nix mache.


----------



## chmee (23. April 2007)

1. Finde ich die Werte schon sehr hoch. Liegt aber auch an der Dampfmaschine Pentium D8xx-Serie.

Stell doch mal testweise nen Ventilator vor das geöffnete Gehäuse und versuch, den Rechner um etwa 20°C runterzusetzen. Kann an schlechten Lüftern liegen, an zu wenigen, an Kabeln, die die Umwälzung beeinträchtigen etc..

Die hohe Temperatur "kann" für das laue Ergebnis verantwortlich sein, aber mir ist nie passiert, dass eine GraKa runtergeregelt hat, wenn sie zu heiss wurde.

Naja, viel Erfolg - mfg chmee


----------



## Alex F. (23. April 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> 1. Finde ich die Werte schon sehr hoch. Liegt aber auch an der Dampfmaschine Pentium D8xx-Serie.



Das stimmt nicht die D Serie der Pentium sind nicht mehr solche Heizkraftwerke wie vorher. 
Mein D820 läuft auf 45 Grad bei normal und 50 bei Vollast also min. 2 Stunden-CSS. Ich denke du hast definitiv ein Temperaturproblem, auf meinem alten P4 2,4 hatte ich auch mal ne Zeit 65 Grad in Ruhe und bei Vollast ist das ding dann abgeschmiert weil sich die Luft bei der Graka gestaut hat. 
Also versuch mal den CPU und auch die Graka unter 60 zu bekommen.
Was mich interressieren würde du schreibst css läuft flüssig welche einstellungen hast du da eingestellt. HDR und BLOOM aktiviert Texturen auf normal oder hoch?

Grüsse bb


----------



## pochy (23. April 2007)

Hab die Grafikkarte jetzt zwar runter gekühlt, aber das bringt keinen Unterschied.

Wie konnte man sich bei css die FPS und die Internetrate und alles anzeigen lassen? Ich hatte dis mal aber nach dem formatieren war das denn weg.
Naja ich hab dis alles neicht so auf High ,wenn ich es auf eigtl normal stelle also alles so auf high, dann läuft das au ned mehr.


----------



## Alex F. (24. April 2007)

net_graph 1/2/3 

oder cl_showfps 1


----------



## pochy (24. April 2007)

Also der zeigt so 40 bis 60 fps an.


----------



## Kojak666 (24. April 2007)

Hast du mal die Konfiguration des NVidia Treibers durchgeschaut..

VSYNC etc...

da ich nicht so ne Hammermaschiene habe, und in CSS über 100 FPS habe kann es am System nicht liegen sonder eher an den Treibern....


----------



## pochy (7. Mai 2007)

so au mal wieda da
also die einstellungen beim treiber hab ich alle runter gestellt, aber das bringt auch nix
allerdings hab ich letztens hin bekommen das F.E.A.R. flüsig lief, keine ahnung wie es geklapt hat aber das zeigt den schon mal das es dann ehr doch an dem treiber liegen muss, oder unter windows was nicht stimmmt. ich hab was gefunden vonwegen es gibt probleme mit dem dual core hab mir den hotfix geholt aber das hat auch nix gebracht, naja und F.E.A.R. läuft auch nicht mehr
das nervt mit der grafikkarte
waaaaaaaaah
hat einer noch nen paar ideen?


----------



## Ne0n (27. Mai 2007)

Heyy

Hab den gleichen Pc wie du MD8800....

Zur Graka: Du musst reforce benutzen um die maximale Fps für deinen Bildschirm einstellen so kriegst du den 60hz Bug weg...

Zur Kühlung: 1. Es passen keine Standart Sockel 775 drauf das Format ist Medion eigen...
2. Du kannst dein Pc nur kühlen in dem du hinten ein starken 80x80 Lüfter nachrüstest Lochgitter ist schon dafür da...

3. Solltest du dir ein neuen 92cm Lüfter vor den Boxed Kühler klemmen...mit min 2000rpm

4. Bei der Gelegenheit neue Kühlpaste auftragen...

Im Endeffekt hats mir trotzdem kaum was gebracht...Das Gehäuse is einfach ********

Hab 46 Grad im Windows Graka 48 Grad un Vollast 66 Grad und 55 Grad Grafikkarte...



Weiß jemand wie ich 100 fps kriege bei 1.6 hab zurzeit nur max. 75 fps...

Is ein Bug reforce hab ich schon benutzt....

mfg Ne0n


----------



## Flex (27. Mai 2007)

VSync ausgeschaltet?
max_fps auf 100 gesetzt?


----------



## Ne0n (27. Mai 2007)

Ja hab jezz 100fps

Aba es ruckelt da ich vertikal synch. aus hab...

Was ist besser mehr Performance oder 100fps un keine großen Drops (Hab ich mit eingeschaltetem vertikal synch. auch net wirklich)

Allerdings is mein ping gesunken und ich hab weniger recoil


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. Mai 2007)

Ich bekunde mal wieder meinen Hass auf diese FPS-Kinder die mit ihren Glubschern sowieso nur ca. 20Bilder in der Sekunde wahrnehmen. mehr als 30FPS verpufft also im Nichts und ist nur rumgeprolle >.<


----------



## mAu (28. Mai 2007)

Naja, nicht ganz. Wenn du in einem Egoshooter mal 'nen schnellen Move machst, dann kann das schon diashowmäßig ablaufen, auch wenns über 24fps hat


----------



## chmee (28. Mai 2007)

Nenne gleiches Beispiel . Ego-Shooter.

Auch wenn es theoretisch stimmen mag, dass das Auge/Gehirn ab etwa 20fps eine flüssige Bewegung sieht, liegt die Grenze für ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis praktisch doch weit höher.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. Mai 2007)

Jop. die Grenze liegt bei 30 bis 35FPS.aber das liegt nicht an der Wahrnehmung sondern wie schnell die Bilder nachgeliefert werden. bei Filmen sind alle Bilder da wobei sie bei Spielen erst erstellt erden müssen und dass dauert nen bisschen. Bewegt man sich nun schnell hat man viele Bilder und wenn der Rechner nicht hinterher kommt ist plötzlich kein Bild mehr zum zeigen da und ein Ruckeln entsteht.


----------



## Flex (28. Mai 2007)

Sorry, aber das stimmt einfach nicht.

Spiel mal Quake 3 auf 35 FPS. 
Und danach mit Maximum (was auf heutigen PCs so jenseits der 150 liegt) und sag mir, dass du keinen Unterschied beim Spielen merkst.

Da Q3 sehr schnell ist merkt man es so ziemlich, ob nun beim RocketJump oder beim StrafeJump, man merkt es an sovielen Ecken. Es ist einfach ein ganz anderes Spielerlebnis mit mehr FPS. 

Und wenn es so wäre, wie du sagst, warum gibt es dann überhaupt Monitore mit jenseits der 50 Herz? Wir sehen doch eh nur 30 Herz. Aber es macht sehr wohl einen Unterschied 5 Stunden auf 50 Herz Monitore zu sehen oder 5 Stunden auf 100 Herz (zumindest aus subjektiver Erfahrung).


----------



## The Garfieldius (28. Mai 2007)

Auf jeden Fall braucht es mehr FPS als wir wahrnehmen können. Zumal du bei einem Spiel nicht lethargisch davor sitzt wie bei einem Film, sondern mitmachst.
Bei den ~24fps die uns zur Verfügung stehen, kann man davon ausgehen, das 40 - 60 fps ein gutes Spieleerlebnis erlauben. Mehr als stabile, und schön dargestellte 60 Frames zu bekommen ist nicht notwendig und deswegen wohl anders motiviert.

@Felix Jacobi
Ich kenn mich mit Quake nicht wirklich aus, aber "angeblich" gibt es da verschiedene Moves, die relativ unfair und erst mit sehr hoher fps Zahl möglich sind. Ist da was dran?! Gab es deshalb nicht in Doom3 den Frame Limiter?


----------



## Flex (28. Mai 2007)

Also ich wüsste spontan nicht welche Moves das sein sollten. 

Aber ich bin trotz langer Spielzeit nie wirklich aktiv gewesen im Spiel selbst... Eher immer Hobbyspieler und auf LANs aus Lust und Laune...


----------



## pochy (28. Mai 2007)

Morgen
Hmm irgendwie ein bisschen viel Offtopic hier.
Das eigtl Problem is immer noch das ich nur 7-10FPS habe obwohl das mal 60 waren bei TC:E.


----------

